# ANy On-Line Purchase Recommendations?



## gabowman (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm searching websites trying to decide on which I'll purchase a new digital from. Do any of you guys have any experience with any you've bought from.....good or bad? 

The couple I have in mind are BeachCamera.com or ButterflyPhoto.com but am open to all that any of you guys have spent good money with and are 100% satisfied.

If there's anyone out there with first hand experience then fire away and I'll start checking around on their sites.

GB


----------



## leo (Dec 2, 2004)

*This is a site that rates sellers .....*

http://www.resellerratings.com


. not sure how up to date it is, I haven't used it in a couple of years  

leo


----------



## Kodiakman (Dec 2, 2004)

I bought mine from www.buydig.com .  They have great prices.  Also you might want to check out http//www.dpreview.com  .  You can read comments about different cameras (digi or 35mm) and then they also post websites on where to buy and the pricies under the reviews for each camera.  Both are great sites.  I bought a Cannon G6 from buydig.com and they had the best price by far.  Just make sure to watch some of the sites for the warranties.  Some sites that are very cheap have international warranties that do not apply in the USA. Good Luck


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 2, 2004)

i bought mine from Butterfly Photo and got good results. the one thing they do that is a little annoying is that when you order online they will call you thanking you for your order and also try to sell you more items to go with your camera. if they don't get you, they hold the order till you call back. but i kinda played hard to get and ended up getting an extra battery for $20 off the price and half off on a lens filter and adapter.
i have heard the Beach Photo is good too.

check out this link...
http://www.shopping.com/xPP-Digital_Cameras


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 3, 2004)

MadDog mentioned this  tactic they all seem to use.  If  you purchase online they will have you call to "confirm" the order and then they try to sell accessories.. battery.. case.. etc..... Some put the hard sell on ... I had a guy get a bit rude when I refused to order anything I just responded that he should just cancel my order .... He got the picture then :speechles


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 9, 2004)

My Olympus C-765 arrived today (Thurs)  

I bought from Butterfly Photo because of MD's comments...
I WANTED the lens adapter, UV filter and a spare battery.
I placed my order online Tuesday....received my "phone call" Tuesday evening....played hard to get and ended up getting a good deal on everything I wanted  

I would reccommend Butterfly Photo and thanks, MD!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 9, 2004)

LD..glad it worked out for ya....enjoy your camera!!!


----------



## gabowman (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for your replies guys. I went with buydig.com. Sent in the order via internet Sunday nite. Tracked thru fedx beginning 10PM Monday nite. Order was in NJ. & Tuesday was the first delivery attempt. Couple of mix-ups with FedX but received the package today. Excellent delivery and best price. Thanks again.

GB


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 9, 2004)

I used buydig.com earlier this year when ordering my Cannon. Great service, NO phone call, and best price at the time.

Of course, the way some of you are getting deals with the annoying phone calls that may be the route you want to take if you don't mind being tough.


----------

